# Portage

## Jacky13

Hi Leute!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit Portage:

Anfang Februar (da war ich noch win User) hab ich Freebsd entdeckt und war wegen einigen sachen nicht zufrieden, jedoch war das Port system das was mein Herz erweckte.

Ich kam mit einen Freebsdler in Kontakt und erzählte ihm von meinen Problemen und er empfehlte mir Gentoo (da es meinen "bedürfnissen" entspricht) und ich versuchte es etwa 30mal auf alle möglichen arten zu installieren jedoch kam immer wieder ein anderer fehler bis ich die schnauze voll hatte. Einmal schaffte ich es tatsächlich komplett zu installieren jedoch scheiterte es dannach an der Installation JEDER mir bekannten GUI (KDE, Gnome, XFCE, und welche es da noch alle gibt)

Da hab ich mich dann VORERST schweren herzernz SUSE zugewandt und habe das system jetzt jedoch nervt mich deren Paketverwaltung und einige der Voreinstellunen, da hab ich versucht LFS zu machen (bin noch am anfang des buches beim lesen).

Nun mein Problem:

Ich will unebdingt in SUSE Portage haben da es wirklich eine große erleichterung ist mit dem zu leben, später würde ich es auch gerne in mein eigenes system integrieren (falls ich erolgrteich bin)

Also: gibt es den sourcecode irgendwo zum runterladen?

Und ich hätte da noch eine kleine Frage: 

Wenn ich software (allgemein bei linux distris) manuell installiere, (make && make install clean) wird das dann in den Paketverwaltungssystemen angetzeigt (zb portage) weil ich will ja ned alles doppelt haben, bzw weiss ich auch ned wie mans wieder manuell deinstalliert.

Ich danke für Eure Hilfe.

MFG

Jakob

----------

## schachti

 *Jacky13 wrote:*   

> Also: gibt es den sourcecode irgendwo zum runterladen?

 

Gehe auf gentoo.org, wähle links den Link "Mirrors", wähle einen Mirror aus, gehe in das Verzeichnis distfiles. Dort findest Du verschiedene Versionen.

 *Jacky13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich software (allgemein bei linux distris) manuell installiere, (make && make install clean) wird das dann in den Paketverwaltungssystemen angetzeigt (zb portage)

 

Nein, in der Regel nicht.

----------

## Jacky13

ok habs runtergeladen, aber dume frage: wie installiere ich es bzw compiliere? gibts da ne anleitung?

THX

----------

## schachti

 *Jacky13 wrote:*   

> ok habs runtergeladen, aber dume frage: wie installiere ich es bzw compiliere? gibts da ne anleitung?
> 
> THX

 

portage ist in Python geschrieben, Du brauchst also Python. Außerdem wird das nicht ohne weiteres mit SUSE funktionieren, Du mußt Dich also sehr gut mit  der SUSE-Paketverwaltung auskennen, um portage integrieren zu können.

----------

## Jacky13

puh, du python is installiert.

Ich wills ja nicht in die suse paketverwaltung integrieren sondern komplett ersetzen, ich hab immer die dinge an suse gehasst und naja ich wills ned haben. Obwohl ich eigentlich eh gerne gentoo verwenden würde aber leider geht die cli methode genau wie die mit unterstützung (von der lifecd) deswegen denke ich das gentoo mich "nicht mag" aber ich brauch portage nur temporär, ich werds in zukunft eh noch öfter veersuchen gentoo mit ner angenehmen gui bzw kde4 zu installieren...

edit: bzw versuch ichs heute nochmal, mit allen was mir zu verfügung steht, is ja schlöießlich ostern, da muss es funktionieren  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würde dir vorschlagen Suse weiterhin auf dem Rechner zu lassen. 

Von dort aus kannst du ohne Probleme Gentoo installieren:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/altinstall.xml#doc_chap5

Bei Fragen machst du einen neuen Thread auf.

Wenn du dein Problem detailliert beschreibst, hilft dir hier sicher gerne.

Tobi

----------

## Jacky13

super, danke für den link

werds dann heute aus suse heraus versuchen. ich hoffe mal das 1.3gb genug speicher ist^^

edit: gibts auch ne möglichketi dieses tool von der lifecd (GLI oder so) auch auf suse zu laufen um die installation schneller zu machen, mich nervt teilweise des alles manuell machen zu müssen...Last edited by Jacky13 on Sun Mar 23, 2008 11:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Jacky13 wrote:*   

> super, danke für den link
> 
> werds dann heute aus suse heraus versuchen. ich hoffe mal das 1.3gb genug speicher ist^^

 

Fürs erste sollte es reichen. Wenn du dann aber KDE und weitere Sachen haben willst, solltest du dir mehr Platz besorgen.

Tobi

----------

## Jacky13

natürlich ist klar, aber ich muss halt erst meine swap partition löschen und diese für die installation benutzten und später dann suse löschen, dann hab ich wieder genug platz für alles (aber ich brauche zuerst nen funktioniere3nden fenstermanager!

----------

## dertobi123

 *Jacky13 wrote:*   

> werds dann heute aus suse heraus versuchen. ich hoffe mal das 1.3gb genug speicher ist^^

 

Schau im Handbuch nach, da wird stehen das 1,3GB etwas wenig ist ...

 *Jacky13 wrote:*   

> edit: gibts auch ne möglichketi dieses tool von der lifecd (GLI oder so) auch auf suse zu laufen um die installation schneller zu machen, mich nervt teilweise des alles manuell machen zu müssen...

 

Auch der Installer (GLI) ist nur nen bisschen Python (pygtk) und nicht mehr, sollte also "grundsätzlich" auch auf openSUSE in Wallung zu bringen sein - allerdings ist das sowas von unspportet.

Achja, wenn dich bei der Installation schon "nervt" alles manuell machen zu müssen - vielleicht ist openSUSE doch keine so schlechte Wahl?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Jacky13

1. nagut dann lösch ich windows halt

2. was heisst bitte denn unspportet?

3. Hey es nervt wenn du es wirkloich ohne übertreiben ca 30mal gemacht hast und JEDES mal kommt ein anderer fehler, obwohl du dich auch exakt ans handbuch hältst oder auch selber versuchst das prob zu lösern, ja dann fgehts einem sowas von auf die nerven!

OK ich würde ja gerne freebsd nehmen aber leider ist es in punkto notebooks, geschwindigkeit und ACPI weit hinter jededm betriebssystem...

----------

## Finswimmer

zu 1.: richtige Entscheidung  :Wink: 

zu 2.: Soll heißen, dass nur der Direktstart von der CD supportet ist.

zu 3.: Du hast hier ein super Forum. Da darfst du gerne nachfragen.

Tobi

----------

## Jacky13

naja richtige entwscheidugn... ich verwende windows eigentlich als stabiles system, da wo ich arbeiten kann, hab aber die anwendungsdaten gesichert und kann (wieder mal) die win partition löschen.

supportet hin oder her, ich brauch das programm  :Wink: 

super forum... habs heute erst entdeckt  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacky13

ich hab nen problem: suse kennt den befehl mirrorselect nicht, was kann ich denn da tun?

----------

## dertobi123

Eine der unterstützten Installationsmethoden bemühen?

----------

## Jacky13

was?

----------

## dertobi123

Würdest du dich als absoluter Fahranfänger in einen Formel-1-Boliden setzen?

----------

## Jacky13

ahm da überfragste mich, ich kann noch nicht autofahren...

jedenfalls weiss ich nicht was ich sonst genau manuell in die make.conf eintragen muss (habs mir nie gemerkt was in der make.conf dannach genau stand)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Jacky13 wrote:*   

> ich hab nen problem: suse kennt den befehl mirrorselect nicht, was kann ich denn da tun?

 

Du  hast dich nicht an das Handbuch gehalten, denn sonst ginge es.

Zur Erklärung. Du brauchst eine stage3*.tar.bz Datei. Die entpackst du, gehst mit "chroot" rein, und dann findest du auch den Befehl.

Lies dir das Handbuch bitte in Ruhe durch, und befolge es wirklich Schritt für Schritt.

Wenn etwas nicht klappt, sag uns direkt im Handbuch, wo es nicht  klappt.

Hier müstest du ansetzen, denke ich.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap2

----------

## Jacky13

chroot kommt eindeutig nach mirrorselect!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6

oder ist das da nicht nach der reihenfolge?

edit: ich hab eh bis jetzt in den letzten 31  :Wink:  mal mich immer ans handbuch gehalten, habs mir auch ausgedruckt und immer befolgt aber naja...

edit: naja hab jz mal vorraus chroot gemacht, nach dem emerge sync mach ich dann mirrorselect. thx

edit: hat sich nix gebracht:

linux-w1vz / # ls

bin   dev  home  lost+found  opt                     proc  sbin                        sys  usr

boot  etc  lib   mnt         portage-latest.tar.bz2  root  stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2  tmp  var

linux-w1vz / # cd /

linux-w1vz / # ls

bin   dev  home  lost+found  opt                     proc  sbin                        sys  usr

boot  etc  lib   mnt         portage-latest.tar.bz2  root  stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2  tmp  var

linux-w1vz / # mirrorselect -i -o >> /etc/make.conf

bash: mirrorselect: command not found

also ich bin eindeutig in der neuen umgebung jedoch ka er kennt das kommando noch immer nicht :'-(

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Hast recht.

Ich war ein bisschen durcheinanderr, denn aus SuSe heraus habe ich noch nie installiert.  :Wink: 

Sieht doch schonmal gut aus.

Mach ein "emerge mirrorselect", dann sollte dein System den Befehl kennen.

(Ich hoffe, dein I-Net geht schon)

tobi

----------

## Jacky13

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hmm. Hast recht.
> 
> Ich war ein bisschen durcheinanderr, denn aus SuSe heraus habe ich noch nie installiert. 
> 
> Sieht doch schonmal gut aus.
> ...

 

na passt schon, wichtig ikst nur das du es sxchaffst mir zu helfen, und das machst du gut  :Wink: 

emerge mirrorselect funktioniert und inet hab ich, wie du hier gut merken kannst  :Wink: 

edit: es ist zum verzweifeln:

(chroot) linux-w1vz / # mirrorselect -i -o >> /etc/make.conf

* Downloading a list of mirrors... Got 221 mirrors.

* Stripping hosts that only support ipv6... Removed 8 of 221

cannot open tty-output

was bitte ist tty-output  :Sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

tty ist die erste Ausgabe. Wenn du <Strg> <Alt> <F1> drückst, bist du auf tty1.

Mirrorselect versucht nun seine Ausgabe auf diesen "Bildschirm" auszugeben. Das geht natürlich nicht, da Suse läuft, und somit tty1 nicht frei ist.

Du kannst mirrorselect auch erstmal weglassen, und später ausführen, nachdem du direkt in Gentoo gebootet hast.

Tobi

----------

## Jacky13

so hat alles soweit geklappt, hab jetzt aber noch emerge kde (innerhalb von suse) gestartet, gibt es da erfahrungswerte wie lange es dauert (hab nen 2.04ghz einkerner mit makeopts -j2 eimnstellung und O2.

kann ich bis  21 uhr damit rechnen? (hab GMT+1 bei mir  :Wink:  )

und danke für eure hilfe, hoffe noch das es bis zum ende funktioniert und ich von diesem Suse müll weg kann  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge genlop bringt dir ein gutes Programm.

emerge --resume -pv|genlop -pq 

gibt dir dann eine geschätzte Zeit.

Tobi

----------

## Jacky13

naja leider etwas zu spät, hab ca 190minuten vor dem post angefangern (bevor ich fragte)

aber werds mir natürlich, wenn alles klappt nachinstallieren.

So mal ne frage: was ferwendest du denn als fenstermanager?

----------

## Finswimmer

Du kannst auch zwei emerges parallel laufen lassen.

Fenstermanager: kwin bzw compiz-fusion

Tobi

----------

